# Male or female?



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Recently I've read that if you buy pygos when they're babies and raise em into adults, you can tell the sexes as they start to grow. Well I think I have two males and a female, I've had them since october when I bought all three as quarter sized babies, now the 2 big ones are around 4" and the smaller one is about 2-1/2" - 3" and her appearance is quite different from the other two. The two bigger ones hang out together, and the small one just kinda chills by herself all the time. Its as if she dont want to hang out with them, they swim over to her, and she dashes to the other side of the tank, like "leave me alone". What do you guys think? Do I possibly have breeders here?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes the chances are more likely then not that you have 2 females/1 male or 2 males/ 1 female.

Of course you could also have 3 females, and 3 males, that size is just genetics, doesnt mean anything about the sex of the fish....

I have 2 males and 2 females and the males are smaller, but at the size your fish are that doesnt mean anything that small one could easily grow and get bigger then the others.

Most people that have breeding nattereri find the females are longer in length....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Yes the chances are more likely then not that you have 2 females/1 male or 2 males/ 1 female.
> 
> Of course you could also have 3 females, and 3 males, that size is just genetics, doesnt mean anything about the sex of the fish....
> 
> ...


Couldnt put it better myself Mas. I am a pawn in your little game of breeding Mas. You tought me everything I know and some stuff that you didnt. LOL







Even if you could tell the difference you wouldnt be able to until they are breeding age/size. Mine had to breed first for me to notice anything at all.


----------

